# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Chekhov: scenes from a life

## jimita

Has anyone heard of this one yet? Sounds interesting and I like the concept of organizing a biography thematically and by place rather than chronologically. 
From Publishers Weekly
Anton Chekhov (1860–1904) is primarily known to Americans as a brilliant playwright of late 19th-century soulful Russian malaise. But he also wrote farces for the stage, as well as collections of short stories, from early comedic sketches to the more serious fare that defined his mature style. According to British scholar Bartlett (Wagner and Russia), Chekhov's range grew out of a restless spirit of adventure and love of travel. Bartlett calls her biography "deliberately impressionistic," which is an apt description, since she organizes it by place, from her subject's childhood on the steppes to Moscow, the far reaches of Siberia and beyond. This can lead to some confusion and the necessity to return to the same events repeatedly, but the book succeeds in ways that chronological biographies cannot. Using Chekhov's correspondence with relatives, editors and friends, as well as a knowledge of the geography and history of the Russian empire, Bartlett brings an era to life. Although long trapped by the official Soviet account of his life, Chekhov is here revealed as a man deeply attached to both natural settings and his relationships with the people around him. B&w photos.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Hmm, sounds intersting. I have such a book, themed by places, about Gogol. Only it is in Russian, so it will take me a while to read it...   ::

----------


## Kirill2142

Калинка, хрен ли ты косишь под иностранца?!   ::  Я читал первые твои сообщения!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  ну, мы все инотсранцы в этом мире. Что ты именно имел ввиду? Русский не мой родной язык, и вообще я норвежец... какой ещё хрен с этим?   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Наверное, это такой своеобразный комплимент.   ::  Перевожу с русского на культурный: "Калинка, зачем ты притворяешься иностранцем? Ты так хорошо говоришь по русски!".   ::   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Я так и думал... но не понял как " Я читал первые твои сообщения!" == " Ты так хорошо говоришь по русски!"   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я так и думал... но не понял как " Я читал первые твои сообщения!" == " Ты так хорошо говоришь по русски!"

  Фразу "Я читал первые твои сообщения!" я выкинула, так как она не вписывалась в комплимент.   :: 
Это был вольный перевод.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Я так и думал... но не понял как " Я читал первые твои сообщения!" == " Ты так хорошо говоришь по русски!"      Фразу "Я читал первые твои сообщения!" я выкинул*а*, так как она не вписывалась в комплимент.  
> Это был вольный перевод.

  Ах, тогда всё понятно   ::   Кстати, я всегда думал, что ты был мальчиком, но разве ты - девушка?

----------


## Kirill2142

> Калинка, хрен ли ты косишь под иностранца?!   Я читал первые твои сообщения!

 This was written by my brother when I was out for a little while.  ::  Don't mind about 'хрен ли ты косишь' - it's slang, причем rude slang.
Anyway, what does it mean:
"...я тоже. Русский язык, мой родной язык, слишком много мозгов требует, чтобы я выучил английский язык"  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Кстати, я всегда думал, *что ты был мальчиком*, но разве ты - девушка?

 М-м-м, я ВСЕГДА была девочкой.  ::  
З.Ы. В данном случае лучше использовать настоящее время: "... я всегда думал, что ты - мальчик, ..."

----------


## Layne

'хрен ли ты косишь'  translates 'whether you mow horseradish'. I got a kick out of that.

----------


## Ramil

> 'хрен ли ты косишь'  translates 'whether you mow horseradish'. I got a kick out of that.

 Косить под(о) что-л/кого-л - slang - to try hard to resemble someone or something else.
(косить под Элвиса Пресли) 
Косить от чего-л - slang - to try hard to avoid something (косить от армии) 
Хрен ли - slang - used only in questions. Rough translation - Why? or What for? 
So:
Хрен ли ты косишь под иностранца? is translated as "Why are you trying hard to look like a foreighner?"

----------


## Leof

Thought of the day: *gRomoZeka* is she!  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by Kirill2142  Калинка, хрен ли ты косишь под иностранца?!   Я читал первые твои сообщения!   This was written by my brother when I was out for a little while.  Don't mind the 'хрен ли ты косишь' - it's slang, причем rude slang.
> Anyway, what does this mean:
> "...я тоже. Русский язык, мой родной язык, слишком много мозгов требует, чтобы я выучил английский язык"

 забудь, эта была шутка... давно!   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Thought of the day: *gRomoZeka* is she!

 Меня теперь покажут по телевизору?   ::

----------


## Leof

Вечно такая вот путаница! На этом форуме первое, что о тебе узнают, это твой родной язык. Настоящее имя, пол, возраст, голос, внешность, наконец - всё это (или что-то из этого) выясняется случайно и непоследовательно. Ни у одного из нас не работает графа interests в профиле. Нет и специального форума, где каждый новый участник мог бы поприветствовать всех, предствавиться и написать чуть-чуть о себе. Вот TATY вообще человек-загадка! Будто в жмурки играем, честное слово!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Leof  Thought of the day: *gRomoZeka* is she!    Меня теперь покажут по телевизору?

 В мультфильме "Тайна третьей планеты".  ::

----------


## Leof

Точно!

----------

